# Strange creature spotted in PA



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like my friend the Evil Squire tied one on again this weekend and decided to run around Amish country in his skivvies again. 

http://articles.lancasteronline.com/local/4/235141


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

... reddish, barrel-shaped creature .... was large, about 200 pounds, had coarse hair and moved in an odd, slithery, scampering way.

Maybe it was Bette Middler


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If they had said blue face we would have thought it was you JT (which is TJ spelled backwards?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If someone gets a good picture of the PA creature, you could post it along with one of Evil Squire, then we could all vote on whether we think they're one and the same


----------

